# oo nga eh para sya si john



## garr3th

what does this mean 'oo nga eh para sya si john'?


----------



## Xinito

garr3th said:


> what does this mean 'oo nga eh para sya si john'?


 
Loosely translate:

"Yeah, he's like John..."

But I think the Tagalog sentence should read: "Oo nga eh, para *siya'ng* si John."


----------



## annely

I agree with Xinito. 
If the sentence was "Oo nga eh, para siya*ng* si John." it would be loosely translated as "Yeah, he`s like John." but if it was "Oo nga eh, para*ng* siya*`y* (or s*iya ay*) si John it would translate into "Yeah, it seems like he is John."


----------

